# Corn snake in a 10 gallon?



## Brendan (Jan 27, 2008)

Would a 10 gallon be suitable enough for a single corn snake all its life?


----------



## tigger_my_T. (Jan 27, 2008)

from what I have read and recently learned, no. when they get to be adults I think you'll need a twenty gallon.


----------



## Mina (Jan 27, 2008)

As adults they really need a 20 gallon long.  They aren't big snakes but they do get over 5 feet long, even males, so they need somewhere to put all of that.


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Jan 27, 2008)

Like the others are saying, no.


----------



## DITB (Jan 28, 2008)

id say a cornsnake would need atleast a 29 gallon tank! not many snakes would be happy in a 10 gallon...except maybe a brown decays snake.....


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Jan 29, 2008)

DITB said:


> id say a cornsnake would need atleast a 29 gallon tank! not many snakes would be happy in a 10 gallon...except maybe a brown decays snake.....


There's also rubber boas, and kenyan sand boas - but ONLY MALE sand boas, the females get too big.


----------



## LeilaNami (Jan 29, 2008)

Even though they stay skinny I wouldn't put an adult corn in anything less than a 40


----------



## ChondroGirl (Jan 29, 2008)

I always kept my adult corns in a 40 gallon.  That way there was room for a hide, water bowl and branch for climbing.  It also provides more of a temperature gradient, so they can thermoregulate.


----------



## halfwaynowhere (Jan 29, 2008)

if you already have a 10 gallon, and plan on getting a hatchling, it would be okay as long as you know you have to upgrade to at least a 20 Long as the snake grows. They aren't huge snakes, but they do grow, and a 10 gallon would be awfully cramped for an adult.


----------



## LeilaNami (Feb 15, 2008)

halfwaynowhere said:


> if you already have a 10 gallon, and plan on getting a hatchling, it would be okay as long as you know you have to upgrade to at least a 20 Long as the snake grows. They aren't huge snakes, but they do grow, and a 10 gallon would be awfully cramped for an adult.


They CANNOT fit in a 20L!  Just because it can cram itself in it does not mean it should live in it.  Cramped spaces (as well as huge spaces) cause undue stress on the animal and illnesses can spread like a wildfire.


----------

